# Inpa trouble



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ggenovez said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Got a new cable. This time it's a little different. With the old cable, if I didn't plug it into the car, I would get an instant script error. With the new one, I can see a green light flashing and trying to connect. This at least makes me feel a little better.
> 
> ...





ggenovez said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I'm going to ask a stupid question.
> 
> ...


You are really asking the wrong person. While I make the software package available, I use ISTA/D (Rheingold) myself instead of INPA, and since I own an F10, I don't do any E-Series work at all, only F-Series.


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 5, 2016)

OK. Got part of it working 

MS45DS0 is the correct option for my car and it works! WOOHOO!!!

2 issues. 1- INPA is in german. I mean everything. Errors, menus, you name it. I tried changing the 2 setting in inpa.ini to englisch but no luck.

The other issue is NCS is not working. I'm using the NCS Expert that's in c:\NCSEXPRT

I'll dig into this, maybe there's a version mismatch or something.

I really appreciate all your help. Thanks Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ggenovez said:


> OK. Got part of it working
> 
> MS45DS0 is the correct option for my car and it works! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> ...


Right, BMW discontinued English INPA .ipo Script File long time ago. If you want meaningful Diagnosis in English, you need ISTA/D (Rheingold).

NCS Expert should work. Are you using latest SP-Daten files with it?


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 5, 2016)

I am.

ISTA starts up and when I try to read the car it doesn't retrieve any information.

NCS returns a IFH-0009 error.

Inpa works. I was able to read error messages from the car.

I did load the latest DATEN.

Anything special for INTA regarding the DATEN?


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok, How bout this.

Since I'm working with an E-46, is it possible that NCS expert is is D-CAN mode instead of K-CAN (500 kbps vs 100 kbps) and the data is errorrng out?

How do I switch it to K-CAN?


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Shawn,

Just wanted to give you a heads up. I got it running. Since I have an older BMW, it uses 2 K lines, and needs pins 7 and 8 soldered together. Works like a charm.

Now I need to find ISTA/P


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ggenovez said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Just wanted to give you a heads up. I got it running. Since I have an older BMW, it uses 2 K lines, and needs pins 7 and 8 soldered together. Works like a charm.
> 
> Now I need to find ISTA/P


:thumbup:


----------



## Bmwblakangel (Dec 11, 2018)

Shaun I'm lost bro, I've tried to install fxxv2 with no avail can I get some more information just on installing, and do you know where I can find ista, I just need help sorry to be so bothersome


----------



## Samghunter (Jan 5, 2020)

2 days installing/reinstalling INPA and keep getting SYS-005: OBJECT FILE NOT FOUND.

Get both black dots when plugged into car

Seems to be a common issue - is there an easy fix?


----------

